# How much oil



## nitemarelfd17 (Nov 6, 2007)

I fell kinda silly asking this but i can't find it any where so , how much oil does a 2001 2.0 take for and oil change 
Thanx


----------



## nukewolf (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: How much oil (nitemarelfd17)*

its in your owners manual


----------



## nitemarelfd17 (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't have a owners manual is the only problem


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (nitemarelfd17)*

Buy one of these:








http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vg05
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=va45
You can also buy one of these:








http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=RG01


----------



## nitemarelfd17 (Nov 6, 2007)

Why is it so hard to get one damn question answered


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

relax scooter.
~4.5 quarts. Depends on which filter and pan you have.
start with 4, start the car and let it warm up to operating temp. recheck the level and add until the level is in the middle of the hash marks on the dipstick.


_Modified by VWn00b at 8:28 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWn00b* »_ dipstick.


Hahahaha.........he said dipstick!


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Hahahaha.........he said dipstick!


----------

